
Ask HN: What's the difference between science and technology? - qqqqquinnnnn
Open ended question... but I would say that science is occupied solely with conceptual mechanism, while technology is occupied with production of goods.
======
dredmorbius
There's a very good passage from John Stuart Mill in his _Essays on some
unsettled Questions of Political Economy_ :

Science: causes.

Technology: effects. (Alternatively: means.)

 _One of the strongest reasons for drawing the line of separation clearly and
broadly between science and art is the following:—That the principle of
classification in science most conveniently follows the classification of
causes, while arts must necessarily be classified according to the
classification of the effects, the production of which is their appropriate
end. Now an effect, whether in physics or morals, commonly depends upon a
concurrence of causes, and it frequently happens that several of these causes
belong to different sciences. Thus in the construction of engines upon the
principles of the science of mechanics, it is necessary to bear in mind the
chemical properties of the material, such as its liability to oxydize; its
electrical and magnetic properties, and so forth. From this it follows that
although the necessary foundation of all art is science, that is, the
knowledge of the properties or laws of the objects upon which, and with which,
the art dons its work; it is not equally true that every art corresponds to
one particular science. Each art presupposes, not one science, but science in
general; or, at least, many distinct sciences._

[http://www.gutenberg.org/files/12004/12004-h/12004-h.htm#FNa...](http://www.gutenberg.org/files/12004/12004-h/12004-h.htm#FNanchor11)

